# How old is your OH??



## Wind

My husband keeps getting grief about this pregnancy due to his age. I am 35 and he is 51. 

So, how old is your OH and do they get criticism for being an expectant father??


----------



## Kiki09

Mine is 44, I am 39, will be 40 when baby is born, but most of our friends had their babies in the last few years so its more of the norm amongst our friends lol


----------



## joanne40

I am 41, my OH is 33 :blush:


----------



## Amberyll23

I am 36, he is 37.


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm 37, he is 36. He's never had a hard time about becoming a new dad, the opposite really as a lot of his friends are in the same boat, so it's all "nice one, mate!"


----------



## Bebica

im my case,I am 41 and hubby is 32 :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am 40 and he is 40 :flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

I'm 37 and my DF has just turned 39. He is pleased that he will be a dad before he turns the big 40:thumbup:


----------



## Fallen Angel

My hubby is 39 and will be 40 the February after oor wee banana is born in September.

We haven't had any comments from our mates about age at all, a couple of them are in the same boat but others already have their grown up families. The ones with the grown up families are looking forward to baby-sitting which is great :)


----------



## Misty

I am 39, DH is 46. I haven't got any remarks, but he has got plenty! Usually "what are you doing?!!" but also the winks and "it still all works then?!" ;)


----------



## robinator

I'm 36 and DH is 40. When we told his parents on Monday, his mom said, "I didn't know you were trying already." To which DH replied, "well, we're only getting older!"


----------



## lisanicole

I am 35 and he is 28.


----------



## Zinky

I'm 38 and husband is 31 :thumbup:


----------



## mztova

I am 43 and OH will be 32 in a couple of weeks ;)


----------



## glitterqueen

I am 42 oh is 32:happydance:


----------



## glitterqueen

mztova said:


> I am 43 and OH will be 32 in a couple of weeks ;)

Hey
I am 16 weeks and 4 days!!


----------



## okmomma

When baby is born, I will be 36 and DH will be 39.

Wind - you can tell your OH that my grandfather was 63 when his last child was born. My uncle is only 5 years older than me. :)


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm 41 and DF is 27 in a few months :happydance: although he acts like he's 57 most of the time lol


----------



## Wind

okmomma said:


> Wind - you can tell your OH that my grandfather was 63 when his last child was born. My uncle is only 5 years older than me. :)


I will definitely tell him. Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crazy4Emily

I'm 36 and DH is 47. We got some grief before we got pregnant, but now that we're days from being done, no one has mentioned it in a long time.


----------



## creatingpeace

We are both 40! My first however he has children from a previous relationship! We are thrilled! No one has made comments, however we have only shared with close family so far!


----------



## ambreen359

i am 40 oh just turned 49 he has had remarks as in u not worried about your age my neighbour said was it an accident i felt like saying yes some people are so insensitive they dont know how long we been trying and what we have gone through


----------



## Kiin

I am 36 and my guy is 26. :haha:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

My OH will be 36 in August and I will be 43 just days after the due date. Just hoping the baby waits until close to then at this point.


----------



## Pennyb

I am 37 (will be 38 when baby arrives :) ) My lovely husband is 46.


----------



## no1seasider

I am 36 and my fella is 38.


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I will be 37 when the baby arrives and OH will be 33 :)


----------



## Broody1976

I'll be 35 in 2 weeks and my OH is 44 - first for us both although we have both been married before.

Excited and nervous and scared and happy and every emotion really rolled into one.

No one has made any comments to him, although he does look about 10 years younger than he is, maybe that's the reason.


----------



## pip7890

I'm 40 and OH will be 46 when baby is born. No comments so far.

Pip x


----------



## Pixie M

I'll be 39 and OH will be 35 when this bump arrives. x


----------



## cucumber

I am the OH!!! :haha:

DW is 30 and I'm 28 x


----------



## Skye1

I'm 36 and my OH is 59. He doesn't look his age, he's very healthy and active - more healthy than I am!!

Yeah I worried about his age, but sometimes things are just ment to be, we've had snide comments, people are allowed to think it but not say it. .. He's going to make a fab dad, he looks after himself so stuff the judgmental lot :thumbup:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Interesting to see how many of us have a younger man. :)


----------



## mumoffive

I am 43 and my dh is 46 :)


----------



## nicquick

i'm 35 first time mum (twins!!) my OH is 48 and already has a son of 19, who's wife is expecting in August, we are November !

nobody has passes comment other then really pleased for us. Not told OH ex wife yet !!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

My husband and I are the same age 37, born ten days apart at two different hospitals close to each other and lived a county away until we met at college.


----------



## truly_blessed

wow congrats on the twins nic x


----------



## Flowerbaby

I am 35 and my dh is 31 he's my toyboy!! Lol!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## kosh

we are both 40, and this is our 1st! really thrilled :flower:


----------



## MrsG-L

I am 34 and hubby is 27 x


----------



## morri

cucumber said:


> I am the OH!!! :haha:
> 
> DW is 30 and I'm 28 x

sorry for sneaking into this region but you have a great username :rofl: . Also at least my OH would fit in here because he is 52 ;)


----------



## Alexis12

I am 26, my husband is 41. His age is primarily the reason why we decided to not wait any longer to have babies ( we've been married for 8 years).

He doesn't look a year older than 28 and is in a great shape and health ( he's vegan), so I don't care about what anyone thinks about his age in terms of being a first time father. He's going to rock it!


----------



## hippylittlej

I am 38 and my hubby is 30. It has never been an issue at all, I guess as we were friends for years first it just never came up.


----------



## Braethan

I'm 35 and he's 25


----------



## phoebe

Hi there :flower:
I am 39 and my OH is 28:winkwink::haha:


----------



## seoj

I'm 37 and my hubby is also 37... and actually, surprisingly, lol... we've gotten NO grief about our age. IF someone ever made a rude comment about it though, I'd just let them know HOW happy we are and how I have NO regrets cause it happened for me when I was ready and I'm in a wonderful marriage and we tried very hard for this... besides, life doesn't always happen when we plan it :) And nothing wrong with that!!! 

We also have a 13yr old (14 in June) kiddo in our house already... so big gap between kids. LOL. But we are happy about that too and so is she!!! She finally get's to experience being a big sis :) And I'm so happy we are able to give her that.


----------



## Iwannabamummy

Wind said:


> My husband keeps getting grief about this pregnancy due to his age. I am 35 and he is 51.
> 
> So, how old is your OH and do they get criticism for being an expectant father??

Hi

My OH is 48, nearly 49 and I am a couple of weeks off 38! J has two girls from his previous marriage who are 20 & 18 yrs old - he has bravely decided for us to have a LO (or two) even though most men in his position are starting to relax as their children start to find their own way in life - financially and emotionally - lol!! 

I don't think he has had anyone make any direct comments to him but I know he finds it hard sometimes at scans and anti-natal classes etc when he is the oldest Dad there. Mind you I am the oldest Mum at the classes too. :dohh: I just hope he never experiences anyone asking how old his grandchild is - as a colleague of mine did. :nope: I can't imagine why anyone would make a negative comment - your poor OH - people can be very ignorant and thoughtless! He should just remain proud - he has a lovely younger lady in his life and a LO on the way - b*llocks to what anyone thinks!! 

My only real regret at having left it so long is that I have found it very hard physically - and am sure if I was ten years younger it would have been a tad easier - oh well !!


----------



## matureone

well ive got a toy boy 26, im 41! nobody has said anything which is good., were happy and thats what counts eh:):blush:


----------



## truly_blessed

matureone said:


> well ive got a toy boy 26, im 41! nobody has said anything which is good., were happy and thats what counts eh:):blush:

snap hun!!! :haha: he's 27 in July though and he conned me into thinking he was much older when I met him. He has to ask ME how old he is cos he keeps forgetting!

I'm sure some people say things but I've never heard them and, to be honest, you'd put him much older and me much younger so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## lolliehp

I am 40 and OH is 29! :blush:

It doesnt matter how old you are as long as you are happy :happydance:


----------



## hellywelly

I will be 38 hubby will be 45 - we are happily married - and are looking forward to our first and last baby - everyone says to me I bet you have another - but I don't think I could go through all the stress and worry involved in pregnancy (at a later age), we have always said that we will be able to handle 1 between us comfortably rather than struggling physically, mentally and financially with 2. Me and hubby have always been very selfish about our lifestyles and going out and holidays etc. we always said that if a baby happens then it will be a miracle and a gift to us if not then we will continue to have a great life (sort of compensation) going on holidays and driving nice cars etc not that it compares but a sort of compensation. We have already altered our lifestyles, sports car is currently on auto trader and we will get a mummy/baby friendly car in return - we have already booked next years holiday which will be a cruise from southampton - where the bubba will be 9 months old as we won't want to do airports - but we always said that the baby lives around our lives rather than ours revolving around our baby - everyone laughs when i say this (who has children) but I am going to try!!!! xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

hi hellywelly, we're planning on doing a cruise when baby is 9 months old as well. You'll probably be 10 or so weeks in front me. You'll have to let us know how you get on. We're thinking about getting married onboard as well so don't want to book anything until we've got further on in the pregnancy as the list of people coming has grown to 20 already and we'd need to cancel if we ended up going back to TTC as I would either be too far pregnant or baby wouldn't be old enough. Hopefully we'll be there in Oct next year sailing into the sunset.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I'm not over 35 but I'm 29 and my DH is 50.


----------



## babybaillie

Im 35 and he will be 37 in july. Not had remarks as hardly any knows yet. But we got it with out last daughter even tho i was 33 and he was 35!!


----------



## ahbon

I'm 40 and he's 45.


----------



## Keza

I think i have the largest age gap out of you all im 22 and my OH has just turned 47. Havnt had any funny comments as of yet.


----------



## morri

You ve got about the same gap as me , I got together with my oh when I was 22 and he was 48
Now I am 26 and he is 52 (well nearly my birthday is in June adn his in August)
I ve got some comments once but they were from hobos on the train who though that I was 12 and didnt believe me till I showed them my id. lol . They didnt even see my oh otherwise they wouldnt have said so xD

Spoiler
https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6993/markfeatherbed.jpg


----------



## hellywelly

truly_blessed said:


> hi hellywelly, we're planning on doing a cruise when baby is 9 months old as well. You'll probably be 10 or so weeks in front me. You'll have to let us know how you get on. We're thinking about getting married onboard as well so don't want to book anything until we've got further on in the pregnancy as the list of people coming has grown to 20 already and we'd need to cancel if we ended up going back to TTC as I would either be too far pregnant or baby wouldn't be old enough. Hopefully we'll be there in Oct next year sailing into the sunset.

Hey Truly_blessed, thats fantastic news. We had always thought about a cruise, as aunty and uncle, mum and dad have always been on at us to go with them, we were always under the impression that a cruise might be a bit boring for us. To be honest, the baby news made our mind up as we thought it must be so much easier to board a ship with the bubba in push chair and for your holiday to start there and then rather than the whole airport ordeal.

We booked so early due to the fact that we all wanted balconies and next to one another and cruises do get booked quite soon. We only booked it last weekend after we had the main scan results, but we are well under the impression that should the very worst happen to us the cruise will still go ahead .... so when we phoned P&O we booked the canaries cruise for June - but June was fully booked .... so it was either may or july - went for the july cruise as thought it would be warmer what with the breeze. I do think that this will be a new way of holidaying and yet so much more expensive but think it will take all of the hassles out of the way - we are even looking at the caribbean cruise the following year from southampton 22 nights .... it comes out at just over 7k lol with a balcony but the canaries is coming out at just under 4k - you will laugh - when we booked it we had to give our bubba a ficticious name - so i said junior lol and gave the EDD as its date of birth - i did say that when the bubba is born will I get charged an 'admin' fee for change of name date of birth etc. the guy on the phone said no - we get this request all the time! A cruise sounds ideal for a bubba - especially when there are lots of people with you - to help out - we can't wait for bubba and cruise xxxxxxxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

hellywelly said:


> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> hi hellywelly, we're planning on doing a cruise when baby is 9 months old as well. You'll probably be 10 or so weeks in front me. You'll have to let us know how you get on. We're thinking about getting married onboard as well so don't want to book anything until we've got further on in the pregnancy as the list of people coming has grown to 20 already and we'd need to cancel if we ended up going back to TTC as I would either be too far pregnant or baby wouldn't be old enough. Hopefully we'll be there in Oct next year sailing into the sunset.
> 
> Hey Truly_blessed, thats fantastic news. We had always thought about a cruise, as aunty and uncle, mum and dad have always been on at us to go with them, we were always under the impression that a cruise might be a bit boring for us. To be honest, the baby news made our mind up as we thought it must be so much easier to board a ship with the bubba in push chair and for your holiday to start there and then rather than the whole airport ordeal.
> 
> We booked so early due to the fact that we all wanted balconies and next to one another and cruises do get booked quite soon. We only booked it last weekend after we had the main scan results, but we are well under the impression that should the very worst happen to us the cruise will still go ahead .... so when we phoned P&O we booked the canaries cruise for June - but June was fully booked .... so it was either may or july - went for the july cruise as thought it would be warmer what with the breeze. I do think that this will be a new way of holidaying and yet so much more expensive but think it will take all of the hassles out of the way - we are even looking at the caribbean cruise the following year from southampton 22 nights .... it comes out at just over 7k lol with a balcony but the canaries is coming out at just under 4k - you will laugh - when we booked it we had to give our bubba a ficticious name - so i said junior lol and gave the EDD as its date of birth - i did say that when the bubba is born will I get charged an 'admin' fee for change of name date of birth etc. the guy on the phone said no - we get this request all the time! A cruise sounds ideal for a bubba - especially when there are lots of people with you - to help out - we can't wait for bubba and cruise xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

ooooo we're p&o too. we've been twice on p&o before, once on ventura and last year on azura. we went with DF's family both times and loved it. the first one was the baltics and it was a bit too cold for me but last year was transatlantic crossing to the carribean and we loved it. we've looked at the 24 night southampton- carribean - southampton but it's a bit too long for everyone else to get the hols. the one we're looking at has the option of 14 nights or 22 nights so is ideal for people to choose. you get all your food including as well don't forget and probably have onboard credit so it doesn't work out a lot more expensive to be honest. they've just advertised some 3 night sailings with Russell Watson just before Christmas that I'd love to go one but won't be able to sail that late.

I was looking the other day and they do night nurserys, bottle warming and formula food and jarred food (HIPS organic). It also says they will blend anything from the buffet if preferred so ideal. we'll need to book under an alias for junior as well. the thing is, DF's mum has been pricing things up already and we haven't told anybody about the baby yet so she's not got a price for them. they've also offered to help with the wedding ...... but I know she wants to buy the pram so they might rethink that. I just hope there's availability when we come to book it but we'll just have to cross that bridge when we come to it. Oh yes, the reason we were booking a cruise is we put a £400 deposit down on our last cruise to book against any future p&o cruise (you get extra onboard credit as an incentive) and we need to book by Nov this year ::happydance:: xx


----------



## heyyady

I'm 37 and Hubby is 29- this is my round two for marriage, kids etc- lucky him got it right on the first try! Our beautiful twins are 5 weeks old today!


----------



## cj72

I'm 39 and he's 56. I've got 2 and we're trying for his first!


----------



## babesx3

I'm 37 and he is 49.... hes younger than me tho in so many ways!! :)


----------



## Ruth2307

Physical age: 38 in July. Emotional age: 15 (and I'm being generous)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Physical age: 38 in July. Emotional age: 15 (and I'm being generous)

Sorry that made me laugh! Your poor OH!


----------



## Mummytofour

Haha Ruth....are you sure you've not got my DH?!:haha:

I'm 40 and DH is 55.

When my eldest was at nursery about 7 years ago, she was asked in front of him whether she liked that "grandpa" was picking her up today!!!:growlmad:

The woman was more embaressed than him but I still can't stand her!


----------



## Ruth2307

Storm1jet2 said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Physical age: 38 in July. Emotional age: 15 (and I'm being generous)
> 
> Sorry that made me laugh! Your poor OH!Click to expand...

Don't feel too sorry for him. :nope: He's left me because he reckons he can't cope with being a father and doesn't want to keep the child. He's insisting I get a termination. :cry:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> Physical age: 38 in July. Emotional age: 15 (and I'm being generous)
> 
> Sorry that made me laugh! Your poor OH!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel too sorry for him. :nope: He's left me because he reckons he can't cope with being a father and doesn't want to keep the child. He's insisting I get a termination. :cry:Click to expand...

WHAT! What happened? Where you not TTC? Are you ok? I thought you were just generally being jokey - not serious - sorry :(


----------



## Ruth2307

It's ok Storm, absolutely no offence taken. :flower:

I didn't mention it on the other Board; I've only admitted how dire the situation is in the last couple of days and with this group. Apparently he thought that I would never ever conceive and more to the point I'm not the one he wants to be the mother of his children.


----------



## truly_blessed

ffs! poor him! he'd better grow up then pretty quick. i'm sorry, i'm hormonal and seething for you now that he could say that to you. what a prat. :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

truly_blessed said:


> ffs! poor him! he'd better grow up then pretty quick. i'm sorry, i'm hormonal and seething for you now that you could say that to you. what a prat. :hugs:

He takes selfishness to a whole new level! :growlmad:

I will just have to make the best of it. Thanks a lot for your support. :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> ffs! poor him! he'd better grow up then pretty quick. i'm sorry, i'm hormonal and seething for you now that you could say that to you. what a prat. :hugs:
> 
> He takes selfishness to a whole new level! :growlmad:
> 
> I will just have to make the best of it. Thanks a lot for your support. :hugs:Click to expand...

What are you going to do? Are you going to go it alone and see if he changes his mind? :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Storm1jet2 said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> ffs! poor him! he'd better grow up then pretty quick. i'm sorry, i'm hormonal and seething for you now that you could say that to you. what a prat. :hugs:
> 
> He takes selfishness to a whole new level! :growlmad:
> 
> I will just have to make the best of it. Thanks a lot for your support. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What are you going to do? Are you going to go it alone and see if he changes his mind? :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't have any choice.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> ffs! poor him! he'd better grow up then pretty quick. i'm sorry, i'm hormonal and seething for you now that you could say that to you. what a prat. :hugs:
> 
> He takes selfishness to a whole new level! :growlmad:
> 
> I will just have to make the best of it. Thanks a lot for your support. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What are you going to do? Are you going to go it alone and see if he changes his mind? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any choice.Click to expand...

Well I know its little consolation but we will be here to support you all the way. He may just be scared at the minute and maybe when he gets his head round it his attitude will change? I do feel for you, I think pregnancy can be hard for the men too. Here's hoping he wises up - although you must be hurting really badly at the moment from his words and actions :cry:


----------



## Ruth2307

Storm1jet2 said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truly_blessed said:
> 
> 
> ffs! poor him! he'd better grow up then pretty quick. i'm sorry, i'm hormonal and seething for you now that you could say that to you. what a prat. :hugs:
> 
> He takes selfishness to a whole new level! :growlmad:
> 
> I will just have to make the best of it. Thanks a lot for your support. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What are you going to do? Are you going to go it alone and see if he changes his mind? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any choice.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know its little consolation but we will be here to support you all the way. He may just be scared at the minute and maybe when he gets his head round it his attitude will change? I do feel for you, I think pregnancy can be hard for the men too. Here's hoping he wises up - although you must be hurting really badly at the moment from his words and actions :cry:Click to expand...

I was numb yesterday but after a sleepless night the enormity of the situation is fully sinking in. I know what you mean about pregnancy being scary for men too however we are both 37 year old adults not 17 year old youngsters barely out of school with nothing to our names. We've been together for almost 2 years - this isn't the result of a one night stand. He was fully aware of the fact that I was keen to start a family and although not on any Fertility medication, I was under the care of the Fertility clinic to monitor my situation. He was quite happy to continue having unprotected sex with me and I was very clear on the fact that there was a chance no matter how small that I could fall pregnant. I was under the impression that he was happy either way which is why I continued. Had I known he felt like this then I would have run for the hills!! So yes, pregnancy is scary for him but this is more to do with how he feels about me and him not being honest. He is hoping that I will miscarry or that I will somehow change my stance and agree to an abortion. Either way I'm carrying an unwanted baby for a man who doesn't really love me and deep down doesn't want to be with me. I am overjoyed because I want a baby more than anything and I'm really happy that my body finally did what it was designed to do but I so didn't want it to be like this! :cry:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Without sounding like I hate all men - sometimes I think they never grow up and they are mostly rather selfish! This baby is on its way whether he wants it or not and at least it will have a mummy that really does want it. Your situation might not be what you have hoped for but I hope your pregnancy goes well and that your little one is truly a blessing to you. Its a daunting task without OHs support but you can do this! He will be the one losing out..............


----------



## DressageDiva

My hubby was 30 last year and I have to say he really grew up last year, and he is soo excited about being a daddy, I think all men are different.....


----------



## Ruth2307

DressageDiva said:


> My hubby was 30 last year and I have to say he really grew up last year, and he is soo excited about being a daddy, I think all men are different.....

Because I am feeling raw and extremely hurt and let down I want to jump on the bandwagon of 'all men are ******' but I know how unfair that is and of course it simply isn't true. My own father is an example of a truly outstanding, caring and inspirational man and of course there are so many others like that too. If I have a son I'm seriously considering naming him after his grandfather. Yes, they are all very different and will respond to various situations in the most surprising of ways.


----------



## DressageDiva

Ruth2307 said:


> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> My hubby was 30 last year and I have to say he really grew up last year, and he is soo excited about being a daddy, I think all men are different.....
> 
> Because I am feeling raw and extremely hurt and let down I want to jump on the bandwagon of 'all men are ******' but I know how unfair that is and of course it simply isn't true. My own father is an example of a truly outstanding, caring and inspirational man and of course there are so many others like that too. If I have a son I'm seriously considering naming him after his grandfather. Yes, they are all very different and will respond to various situations in the most surprising of ways.Click to expand...

As do women!!! Keep smiling:flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

It's his choice chick. He'll be the one losing out. He knew what he was doing or should do at his age. If he doesn't offer support mentally there's not a lot you can do but I'd have the csa on his arse big time if he tried to back out financially as well. Who knows maybe he'll grow up. Either way you do what you want to do and best wishes to you. We're all here to support you. x


----------



## rainbow29

I am 40 and he is 46 x


----------



## Jellybean0k

I'm 41 OH is 44. He's not getting any grief, on the contrary, he takes the piss out of his mates as most of them are grandparents now, and he's just becoming a new Dad, quite funny really !!! :happydance:


----------



## dsnycrzy

I'm 39 and he just turned 31:thumbup:


----------



## Patti Cakes

He's 37 but will be 38 before the baby is born.


----------



## Lesli45

I'm 37 and my bf is 33 so he most of his family says it's about time. I've havent had anyone say anything about my age ( probably best they don't as I've been super emotional this pregnancy lol) but we may have more kids ( if I'm so blessed) so it will be interesting to see if I get any comments moving forward.


----------



## Cleobaby

I'm 35 and my partner is 40. It's the first baby for both of us. I think that's sooooo silly critizising anybody's age. 
Go mature parents to be!


----------



## Missy

I am 43. OH is 35. Nice to see I'm in good company here with lots of others having younger partners too :)


----------



## Chocciebutton

we are both 39


----------



## xxembobxx

I am 36 and OH is 39.

I had a friend at college whose dad was 50+ before he had his first child and had 3 altogether. I don't think age is what it used to be though. 50 now is still young I feel. My mum is nearly 60 and still young whereas my nan was old at 50.

I don't think age is so much of a pressure for men as it is for women although we have to deal with time running out in the biological sense. Men could father children naturally well into their 70's.......although I'm sure they'd just be happy to get it up at that age lol.


----------



## Glowstar

I'm 40 and DF has just turned 32 :thumbup:


----------



## vintage67

43, husband is 36


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone, I am 44 and dh is 46 :happydance:


----------



## cj72

Skye1 said:


> I'm 36 and my OH is 59. He doesn't look his age, he's very healthy and active - more healthy than I am!!
> 
> Yeah I worried about his age, but sometimes things are just ment to be, we've had snide comments, people are allowed to think it but not say it. .. He's going to make a fab dad, he looks after himself so stuff the judgmental lot :thumbup:

I'm so happy that I found your post. I'm 39 and my OH is 56. We're ttc and he's very healthy and active too. You'd never be able to tell it from looking at him that he'll be 57 in the fall. You go girl!:hugs:


----------



## Carlimad

Hi there, I am 42 and OH is 53 (54 in October). My first and his 6th and 7th if second heartbeat confirmed on Monday


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Everyone!

I'm 36 and my sweet, awesome NEW hubby is 55! We just got married in January and I've heard all the old cracks from my family, believe it or not. My sisters just gossip all the time and they tell me he's too old to be a father. 

Not looking forward to telling them that I am just about 4 weeks along (!!!!! just found out friday! :) :) :) ) as I know there will be no happiness, just negativity which I don't want or need!


----------



## Storm1jet2

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm 36 and my sweet, awesome NEW hubby is 55! We just got married in January and I've heard all the old cracks from my family, believe it or not. My sisters just gossip all the time and they tell me he's too old to be a father.
> 
> Not looking forward to telling them that I am just about 4 weeks along (!!!!! just found out friday! :) :) :) ) as I know there will be no happiness, just negativity which I don't want or need!

Forget them - just cause your hubby is 55 they have no right to judge! You obviously both love each other and being newly married and having a baby on the way too is a major bonus! I got married in Dec and DH and I are so looking forward to becoming parents (i'm 35 and he is 38). :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

That is so lovely storm.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cj72

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm 36 and my sweet, awesome NEW hubby is 55! We just got married in January and I've heard all the old cracks from my family, believe it or not. My sisters just gossip all the time and they tell me he's too old to be a father.
> 
> Not looking forward to telling them that I am just about 4 weeks along (!!!!! just found out friday! :) :) :) ) as I know there will be no happiness, just negativity which I don't want or need!

Congratulations on both !!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!:hugs:


----------



## NicoleLJ

Hi all. I am 35 and my DH is turning 42 in 12 days. We are 5 weeks along and very excited. Congrats to all here.


----------



## BeachComber

Congrats to all of you ladies! I think it's wonderful! :flower:

My dh is 33 and I am 35.


----------



## roni_75

I am 35 and my husband is 43. We have had quite a few negative comments, but we are BLESSED with this child so forget them! Congrats to you all!


----------



## future_numan

I am almost 39 and DH is 42..

I once dated a man that was 22 yrs my senior and I learned to not listen to the comments..we split because he wanted different things in life than I did..


----------



## Bambers

I am 39 and my DP is 41. He is a first time dad and is thrilled to be so and has let all his friends know how excited he is. So they tend not to say anything negative about it...infact I don't think they dare lol. x


----------



## littletike

I'll be 38 when bubs comes along and DH will be 43! :thumbup:

I still feel 22 but DH is the original grumpy old man!! :haha:


----------



## GMATP 2011

I am 37 and my dear hubby is 43. We are expecting our first miracle to arrive in Feb 2012. After ttc for about 2 years, we moved to fertility treatments and conceived on our second iui. My beta was 9,184 at 24 days past iui. First sonogram is july 1. No major symptoms yet, all symptoms so far have been subtle.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Grrrr, lotta cougars in here! I mean that in the nicest way. In fact, Im pretty sure Im a little bit jealous.

My husband is 44 and does wish he would have had a kid ten years ago. Im 43.

I do have a different perspective on this however. My dad has five kids with four women. Us kids are all about 43 years apart form the oldest to the youngest. I have to say that as my dad got older, he became a better dad.


----------



## Uni

My husband is 42 and I'm 43, will be 44 when baby is born. Not many know of the pregnancy so no comments yet. We have friends the same age with babies which is nice. I think it is so insensitive of people to comment upon things like this, you never know what people have been trough....


----------



## nfo1976

My husband is 38,i'm 35 no-one has ever mentioned anything other than the fact we have so many-this is baby no 9:)


----------



## hugs3409

I am 35 will be 36 when LO is born. My DH is 40 and will be 41 shortly after our LO is born. We have 2 children already 5 and 10, this will be our 3rd. :)


----------



## Rowan75

Im 36 and my dh 30


----------



## FirstTime1974

This is our first. I'm 37 and DH is 38. No-one knows yet. He swears blind he's noticed a few grey hairs over the last week or so!


----------



## Michieb

I'm 35 and DH is 31 - he has more greys than me - lol :)


----------



## chelsdavison

well i have just turned 20 and oh is 25. been together for 3. and 1 year to concieve. this is our first child and neither of us have recieved any negative comments. x x x


----------



## lovelife72

We are both 39yrs old. We just turned 39 a month ago. We are excited but cautious.


----------



## seasaltgrey

I'm 38 and my husband is 55....we get comments all the time.


----------



## fuffyburra

seasaltgrey said:


> I'm 38 and my husband is 55....we get comments all the time.

I'm 22 and OH is 51, no one comments but people think he's my dad :haha: sometimes I just don't correct them because I can't be arsed. It can be fun freaking people out though :winkwink: 

Sorry you get such lame comments :(


----------



## newmarriedgal

fuffyburra said:


> seasaltgrey said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38 and my husband is 55....we get comments all the time.
> 
> I'm 22 and OH is 51, no one comments but people think he's my dad :haha: sometimes I just don't correct them because I can't be arsed. It can be fun freaking people out though :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry you get such lame comments :(Click to expand...

hey you two....me too....I'm 36 DH is 55, i get the dad thing all the time too as I look very young. I have listened to my sisters making snide comments but I'm trying to ignore them all!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

I'm 38 and my DH is 45. We haven't received any negative comments so far.


----------



## Summer76

I'm 34, OH is 39 (40 in October)


----------



## Mrs_X

im 23, but DH is 41 (he will be 42 when beany is born). dunno if hes had comment lol, but we have in general about our relationship.


----------



## Dorian

Hi everyone. I'm 41, my dh is 45. Both of us are a bit younger looking, although we both have some grey hairs. LOL


----------



## fuffyburra

newmarriedgal said:


> fuffyburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seasaltgrey said:
> 
> 
> I'm 38 and my husband is 55....we get comments all the time.
> 
> I'm 22 and OH is 51, no one comments but people think he's my dad :haha: sometimes I just don't correct them because I can't be arsed. It can be fun freaking people out though :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry you get such lame comments :(Click to expand...
> 
> hey you two....me too....I'm 36 DH is 55, i get the dad thing all the time too as I look very young. I have listened to my sisters making snide comments but I'm trying to ignore them all!!!!Click to expand...

Oh my god from your own family?! That's awful. Both our families joke about it but no one is serious. Poor you :-/ x x


----------



## SHump76

I'll be 35 in October, and my DH will be 30 in December. This will be my third child and his second.


----------



## Borboleta

My hubby will be 42 when the baby arrives in February. And I will be 38:). It is our first, he is really excited:).


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DH is 37, I'm 38. We're expecting our second together!


----------



## sueisrael

Hi,

Mine is also 51 and I will be 46 next birthday.
My other 2 sons are 15 and 13 next birthday. I am due mid November...
This was a completely natural conception, after 9 years not using contraception and 3 miscarriages....
So, despite all the odds (less than 2%) I did get pregnant.
And my hubby is having the hardest time about it.
He is very sincere and responsible man, and often cannot cope with the financial, emotional and physical demand of it all.


----------



## Maple Leaf

We are both 37. We have a 12 and 9 year old together. When I want to see my OB the first question she asked was whether this new pregnancy was with the same partner!!


----------



## stickybean4

I am 37 and oh is 34::winkwink:


----------



## java

I'm 40 in 2 weeks, DH is 25. We never get comments about our pregnancy, but a lot of eyebrows get raised if I mention our age difference to people. Age is just a number!!
This is my third child, DH's first.


----------



## JanetPlanet

sueisrael - WOW!!! You give me hope! I'm 43, 44 in January. I am 37 days out from a D&C after a miscarriage...so I know I CAN get pregnant.

My husband is 44 and doesn't have any kids. I have a 22 year old son, who my husband has raised for the past 11 years. But he REALLY wants a baby...and even though I was very resistant at first, I really really want one too now. You give me hope!


----------



## April2012

I am 34, he is 49. Oh yes...I have heard him comment on how old he is more than once. good grief!


----------



## jo14

joanne40 said:


> I am 41, my OH is 33 :blush:

must be a Joanne thing lol

Im 36 OH is 28 lol lol


----------



## DeeM73

I'm 37 and my OH is 54 I know we'll get grief about it although not from my family!Waiting until 12 week scan before we say anything,I'm worried sick although he's not! x


----------



## Lillou

Im 38 and hes 30


----------



## Lillou

JanetPlanet said:


> Grrrr, lotta cougars in here! I mean that in the nicest way. In fact, Im pretty sure Im a little bit jealous.[/FONT][/COLOR]

^^^^lol


----------



## luckylecky

I'm 39 OH is 44. We've both had a bit of grief from people cause we're so 'old'!! But most of these people have grown up children and are either grandparents or close to it and in their day having babies in your early 20's was the thing to do.. they haven't kept up with the real world!

It bugs me a bit but why should I really care about their oponion?


----------



## DeeM73

But when is the right time to have a child?I have a few friends that were grandparents at 35 and 41!!I will be 38 when my 3rd is born,my other 2 are 12 and 13.We shouldn't care what they think but we do x


----------



## Chris72

I'm 41 and he's 26


----------



## ALISON69

I am 44 and he is 33.


----------



## J22

I'm 39 and he'll be 44 next month. We've not really had any comments, only the usual "well it was about time!". Only one old guy told me I'd left it too late!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I 'm 37 and he is 45


----------



## Honeyblossom

Im 42 hes 38
Honestly pople pick on anything when you are pregnant
Tell them hes 13 that will give them sometjing to gossip about


----------



## KatherineA

I am 38 and OH is 48. He hasnt had any grief about this pregnancy because hardly anyone knows about it. Although he is older, he has perfect fertility. His SA results came back like those of a 30 year old.

The man next door to me was 57 when his third child (from a 2nd marriage) was born. His wife had just turned 43 and thought she was going through the menopause! When I first met him I asked him was he looking after his grandchild!!! Have never lived it down!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm 35 and he's gonna be 41 in September. His parents told me b/f they knew I was pregnant that the ship had sailed for HIS YOUNGER BROTHER on having kids (younger bro is 38)... Good Lord. He himself is a bit worried about being 'old' but I told him that's what he got for robbing the cradle with me :rofl: :rofl: :winkwink: 

:flower:


----------



## Dubibump

I'm 38, will be 39 when I give birth, and my OH is 27, he'll be 28 when I give birth. Its our first baby and we are very EXCITED!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm 35 and DH is 37. My dad was 48 when my parents had me. Age is just a number!


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'll be 35 and my DH 37 this fall. My hubby's worried about his age, since we think we want 3 and he doesn't want to be 'ancient' when the kids graduate university. Mostly he's worried about his energy level and being able to keep up with them, playing sports etc. 

We're already finding with our son that he brings so much energy into exploring and playing we get revitalized just being around it. Its hard not to get swept up in all the excitement with a giggling smiley boy :) 

To be honest, I just wasn't ready to stop and have my freedom done with when I was 26, 27...even 30. I was in school, did my masters and worked...then I wanted to travel (since I finally had some $ to do it). It wasn't till I was 32 or so that I finally felt ready to press pause to that part of my life and redirect my focus to baby and building our family. I am so glad we waited and feel we are much more patient and ready for the challenges because we took our "me time".


----------



## sun

PugLuvAh said:


> I'll be 35 and my DH 37 this fall. My hubby's worried about his age, since we think we want 3 and he doesn't want to be 'ancient' when the kids graduate university. Mostly he's worried about his energy level and being able to keep up with them, playing sports etc.
> 
> We're already finding with our son that he brings so much energy into exploring and playing we get revitalized just being around it. Its hard not to get swept up in all the excitement with a giggling smiley boy :)
> 
> To be honest, I just wasn't ready to stop and have my freedom done with when I was 26, 27...even 30. I was in school, did my masters and worked...then I wanted to travel (since I finally had some $ to do it). It wasn't till I was 32 or so that I finally felt ready to press pause to that part of my life and redirect my focus to baby and building our family. I am so glad we waited and feel we are much more patient and ready for the challenges because we took our "me time".

LOL at your husband being "ancient" at 37. :haha: I bet in 15 years he still won't feel anywhere close to ancient!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My hubby is 36, he'll be 37 when the babe comes. . .I'm 42.


----------



## MissesHanvey

I'm 35 and he's 23 :) loving the fact I'm not the only cougar round here!!!! :lol: xx


----------



## MissesHanvey

I like to tell people when they deem it their business to make a snide comment a out our age gap that age only counts if you are a cheese or a wine :) :lol:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

MissesHanvey said:


> I like to tell people when they deem it their business to make a snide comment a out our age gap that age only counts if you are a cheese or a wine :) :lol:

:thumbup:


----------



## MissesHanvey

:D i heard that from my 11 year old son..he wrote it in my bday card last year!! :lol:


----------



## MonyMony

I'm 38 and hubby is 37, soon to be 38. We had our first when I was 23 and he was 22. So we've done the young parents thing, and now we're doing the "mature" parents thing. Not much difference in the end--you have a beautiful child you get to fall in love with and nurture and be proud of for the rest of your lives!


----------



## Larkspur

I was 36 and OH was 48 when our LO was born, who is now one. 

I'm juuuust pregnant again, so, touch wood, I will be 38 and OH will be 50 when this one is born.


----------



## ssjad

I'm 37 and OH is 55. He's still the hottest man I've ever met!!


----------



## Jencocoa

I am about to be 35 and my hubby is 32.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Wow this is an old thread - it was going when I was expecting DD.

This time round I'm 37 will be 38 when number 2 arrives, DH is 40 and will be 41 when LO puts in an appearance :)


----------



## Kyten1978

When this baby is born I will be 35 and DH will be 45. The only person that has shown concern is my mother in law. And she wasn't snide about it, it is just that my FIL passed away a few years ago so she is very concerned about her only child. I also have a 11 year old DS from a previous marriage.


----------



## Drsamyjohn

I just turned 35, and OH is 45  even if people disapprove I don't think they would say.


----------



## cluelessnow

I'm 40 and Oh is 45. My second and his first. No comments.


----------



## Jinga

I turned 37 the day of conception. My husband will turn 40 a month before this baby is born. We were 32 and 34 when our first was born.


----------



## iBeach

I'm 29 and boyfriend 51:)))


----------



## ladybugz

I am 38 he is 29 :blush:


----------

